# UK Fiancée Visa - Jamaica



## Guest (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello,

Im new to the forum so please bare with me if I ask questions that are answered on a regular basis.

I'm a British citizen, I'm engaged to my Jamaican fiancée of 2 years. I earn 31k gross a year so the new requirement is not a problem to us - which is great. The question I do have however is, I've been in this position for 2 months and it is a long term contract so once I reach 6months I shall apply for the visa. Question is my previous employment was also over new financial requirement although my employer was not paying full tax so according to HMRC I was earning less..my bank statements show I was earning above. Do you think I should wait until 6months or apply and explain regarding employer?

Also, when I do apply is it best to go through a solicitor? It's a straightforward case, were both 25. No convictions , never tried for a visa before. Got lots of pictures together, we email, I go and see him 3/4times a year. I have spoken to a few firms and they charge quiet a lot of money so would love to hear from anyone that has been successful applying directly.

Many thanks,


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

Honeydip18 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im new to the forum so please bare with me if I ask questions that are answered on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


I don't have any experience with a fiance visa so I will leave that part of your question for others to answer. Just speaking generally, it would probably be easier and avoid scrutiny which will delay the processing, if you can wait until you have 6 months of payslips from your current job. Any time you can simplify any aspect of your application, it is a good thing!! 

Since you have a pretty average, straightforward situation, there really isn't any need of spending extra money for the solicitor. From reading stories posted here, they sometimes give wrong advice and can end up with disastrous results. I would strongly recommend you spend time here, reading any posts that cover your subject - to learn what to do and NOT to do, and asking questions. Everyone is very nice about answering questions and the mod's are a huge help. 

I'm waiting for my settlement visa so I can join my husband in Scotland, so I totally understand how overwhelming this can be. I found this forum to be invaluable and as I took it just one step at a time, it eventually began to make sense.

Good luck to you!
Laurel


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

I would definitely advise you wait 6 months then apply.

Jamaica is one of the more difficult countries for nationals to obtain UK visas given the negative immigration history. 

Luckily your situation is straightforward, but do ensure your application is water tight. My husband is Jamaican and we have just applied for the spouse visa without a solicitor and I covered or explained every detail in the application.

As already mentioned, this forum is fantastic. Also get to grips with the relevant forms and documents to complete the application. 

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you so much for all the support shown already. Means a lot.

I am really nervous and as I work 65+ hours a week I can't see myself being able to give my best to the paperwork etc. Can anyone shre what they supplied and put forward. So I can start to ensure I am good to go once those payslips are collected?

Also any immigration firms you recomend please let me know, London based would be amazing. I'm being quoted anywhere from £900 - £3000.

OC- how long have you been waiting to hear? How long have you been married?

Have a good day all.


----------



## skinnie58 (Apr 3, 2013)

Honeydip18 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im new to the forum so please bare with me if I ask questions that are answered on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


Hi honeydip18

I would wait until you have six months pay slips before making your application.

You also need the following:
6 months bank statements showing the six months payslips
Letter from your employer confirming your employment status how much you earn 
Work contract
Proof that you are in regular contact with your partner, telephone, Skype, emails, letters etc.
Travel documents to prove you have met, hotel receipts etc.
Pictures of you both together along with family and friends 
Confirmation of wedding plans, email from registry office showing provisional booking of ceremony and if possible confirmation of appointment with registrar to book your intention to marry.
Receipt of deposit for venue booking for reception make sure your deposit is refundable if you have to pay.
Proof of accommodation, rental contract, mortgage details anything that proves you have adequate space to live.

Hope this all helps, I am sure others will let you know if I have forgotten anything.

Good luck.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

P60, even if it doesn't show the whole of the income you are relying on. Attach a note why.
Letters of introduction and sponsorship describing briefly your relationship history, shared values and interests, future plans etc.
Housing inspection report if the accommodation is shared with others (including relatives).


----------



## skinnie58 (Apr 3, 2013)

I forgot I really do not think you need a solicitor if you have all the above and your application is straightforward. Solicitors are usually needed if you have some history with the UKBA otherwise you can do it by yourself, just keep referring to this forum.


----------



## schottoft (Sep 3, 2013)

Yes, you should wait couple of months untill you apply again, Hope you and your fiancée get it done.
All the best, Schott-Oft


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you all. Going to be a long wait but I best get cracking with all the other documents.

So for accomidation, a letter from my landlord or just my tenancy agreement?
We chat a lot on Whatsapp, BBM. How can I prove this as its instant chat?

I have known him since 2010. Although we were just friends..should I include that?


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

We've been married 3 years and together nearly 5. I was studying and job hunting for most of that time, then the new rules last year delayed us further.

I submitted bbm and what's app screenshots. If you have a Galaxy phone, press power and volume down button to screenshot or download an app. We also managed to get 6 months of call records from Digicel, but unfortunately they have stopped this unless you have a letter from the embassy requesting the information which isn't possible to obtain!

For accommodation if you occupy the property solely, then you need the tenancy agreement, a letter from the landlord giving consent and confirming the size and occupants would be good.

I understand you may not have the time to put your application together, but most places I enquired about were £700+. I can inbox you details of a solicitor outside of London.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2013)

That would be great if you could inbox me. I can send all phone credit recipts .
Did you submit many pictures?

Going to start collecting everything now. 

What should I put in my sponsorship letter?


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

I submitted 4 photos from each visit and 4 from the wedding. I bought card from WH Smith and stapled 4 per page.

Search the forum for advice on sponsorship letters. A number of people have applied recently seeking the same advice.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you, any other advice very welcome


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Unable to send you a pm for some reason. Maybe you need to post so many times before you can receive a pm.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2013)

I can't pm anyone hmmm. 

Do you have a check list?


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Click on my name to see the posts I started, one post is a list of the documents my husband submitted. Sorry I'm in Jamaica currently and using my phone so I can't send the link.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks hun.

What questions did they ask your husband when he went to the embassy to submit documents etc?


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

No questions asked about the application, just if we had photocopied everything. They sometimes call applicants with further questions or request they come in for interview, but I've not heard of anyone being interviewed for a few years.


----------



## redalazade (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi

I have just sent off our application (22nd Aug) my fiance dropped it to Kingston, not questions were asked when he handed his paperwork in.

I have given all the documents that you have listed, please make sure he takes 2 passport photos aswell that is a must, so right now we are just waiting, i did use a solicitor as i did not know about this site, i can't believe how helpful people are, I pray to God everything goes through.

I am pregnant right now and due in Jan 2014 so hopefully everything is pushed through before then, i did speak to the solicitor and he informed me that the quickest application he has known is 3 weeks, they do advise 3 months but he said i should be looking around 6 weeks, i just can't wait till he is here, i can't even pick things up anymore i feel so fat lol.

One thing for sure is that he can not work in the 6 months fiance Visa, so please keep that in mind, and good luck i hope and pray everything goes well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2013)

Congratulations on your pregnancy. Must be all very exciting.

What solicitor did you use? How much did they charge?

How long had you been together? 

I've heard on average its 6weeks - 12 weeks, hope you and bump will have him join you soon.

Did you apply for fiancee or spouse? Sorry I'm typing and can't see your original message.


----------



## redalazade (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks so much

I used a solicitor in Birmingham called D & A solicitors, cost £600 and they dealt with the whole application.

I have been with him 2 years July, i have visited Jamaica 4 times, so we had all the photos.

We were going to get married in Jamaica but as i am pregnant i don't think it is the best to travel on a long flight. so we decided to go through the fiance Visa.

I hope we have a positive answer soon, it is sending me crazy just waiting.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks for that will look them up.

Did he have to provide any bank statements of his own? 

How's your pregnancy? Much morning sickness?


----------



## redalazade (Sep 5, 2013)

No he did not have to supply anything at all, it was all the things i needed to supply really.

I supplied:

Travel tickets x 4
photos, (approx 30)
6 months bank statements
6 months pay slips
p60
mortgage statement
deeds for my house
pregnancy notes
whatsapp messages
contract of employment
digicel credit statments
money from western union he has sent to me and vise virsa
wedding invitation
2 passport photos
orange phone bills for last 6 months

and i think that was it.

the pregnancy is going fine, i can't stop being sick so obviously when he comes over i will make him pay for that lol

Have you applied?


----------



## redalazade (Sep 5, 2013)

oh and greeting cards that were sent


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2013)

Bless you.

Unfortunatley I can not apply until Jan when I have 6months worth of payslips, my previous employer ewasnt declaring all my tax..really fustrating as that's the only thing stopping applying now..

Will start preparing everything from now though.

Did your solicitor write the letter for you and do the online application?


----------



## redalazade (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes my solicitor wrote letter and also did the application form for me, to be honest i wish i had done it myself as it seems pretty straight forward, but hey thats the way it goes.

I agree with preparing everything now, it took a bit of time and effort to get it all sorted this side.

I hope all goes well for you.

I will keep you posted on the answer i get.

I if you need to ask anymore questions please give me a shout


----------

